
Show HN: A Cinco de Mayo website - harrisreynolds
https://www.webase.com/sites/cinco-de-mayo-website-06ba4c1a-00b4-4d1b-9933-4e940d3ab77a
======
harrisreynolds
I also recorded a quick video of how the site was created with Webase here:

[https://youtu.be/rtNjLU2WIYQ](https://youtu.be/rtNjLU2WIYQ)

